# Please tell me everything's OK?!



## Bengoshi2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

So I loaded up Terminator: Salvation tonite to audition the much ballyhoo'ed Gas Station scene (with the Harvester). 2-3 seconds in (just as the hand comes through the ceiling) I hear a pop, followed by two more pops before I could get the volume down. Yes, it was the sub. 

FYI - I wasn't running any bass boost at the receiver and I had it's subwoofer level at 0 (i.e. no gain/cut at the subwoofer out) with an 80hz crossover point selected. Gain on the Bash500 was set at a bit less than halfway (between 11 and 12 o'clock). The receiver was cranked to nearly 30 but who knows what that means in watts and/or db... it was just what my wife calls "a plenty gracious loud."

Sooo... I backed the volume down to 27 and watched the sequence from the first appearance of the Harvester to when Marcus jumps on top of the Transport ship. In fact, I watched it through twice. No more complaints from the sub. The LFE, however, was intense. :hsd:

The $64 dollar question is did I hurt the Trio12? Did I find the XMech of the sub or did I clip the amp? Should I worry or just count my blessings and enjoy the sub?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I would say you clipped the amp. The sub should be fine.


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

:sigh of relief:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I can relate- I have a ported 10" for music- thought it'd be fine, but then during a couple songs, clunk...clunk...clunk during bass drum- I think it had 20-25hz bass at decent dB. So now I'm changing the boost and gain of the amp to better accommodate the enclosure tuning, so its safe. If your sub is ported, you might need to do the same, so you won't have to worry. If it's sealed, I'd be surprised if that is what happened- probably exactly as Mike P said.


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

It's a dual passive radiator sub (Trio12B kit). I've had no problems since (and I WAS pushing the volume well above the threshhold I normally listen at).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

